# Cocina de inducción Midea RT2123



## Daniel.more (Feb 27, 2017)

Hola a todos, alguien podría ayudarme y decirme el valor de la resistencia térmica que tiene conectada el igbt en su pin emisor?? les dejo foto....saludos



PD: en algunos casos especiales donde la gente no tiene medios económicos, suelo hacer una obra social reparando sin cobrar nada, incluso poniendo el repuesto, pues bien este es uno de esos casos.... saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2017)

¿ No tienes una imagen de mejor resolución y en foco ?, en la que publicaste no se distingue nada.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 28, 2017)

gracias por responder fogo, la imagen era solo para orientar  la ubicación de la resistencia, no tiene nada escrito en el cuerpo de la resistencia, y en el pcb viene serigrafiado RT1 (resistencia térmica 1 y mide 10 omios) el equipo tiene otra serigrafiada como RT2 es la que mide la temperatura haciendo de ptc pegada al cristal y ésta, aunque es físicamente igual mide 0,5k....

  el tema está en que la cocina deja programar la temperatura y todo parece bien,  pero al darle al boton de ON, no hay disparo en el G de el IGBT de potencia por lo que no hay paso de voltaje a la bobina de inducción.... he verificado el igbt y los componentes circundantes, por eso creo que el opturador ( que no es uno estándar,sino que es un micro ) está en modo protección....y cono el sistema no tiene R de sensado de corriente ni nada, la única protección visible es esa RT. por eso quería saber su valor en buen estado...

PD: como hoy es festivo y no estoy en el taller, baje de la red una foto del tipo de resistencia térmica que es....RT1 y RT2 son idénticas a la de la foto (como verás no tiene nada que la identifique escrito)...por eso imagino que si no es alguien con experiencia previa en estas cocinas o con una placa de repuesto no puede ayudarme porque no hay esquemas en la red ni pagando......saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 8, 2017)

hola amigos, ya he reparado la cocina de inducción  como dije la ntc me media 500 ohmios, pues ese era el problema....como sospechaba esas cocinas son de mala calidad chinas de bajo coste y los componentes se estropean con facilidad.....

para a quien se vea otro día con este problema, la rt1 que limita la intensidad en el igbt es de 10k y la que mide la temperatura dando referencia al micro es de 100k y no de 500 como me medía ami, por eso el micro estaba en protección por creer que no tenía ntc conectada......

PD: la info me la pasó mi antiguo profesor Chung, el cual fue tan amable que compró una cocina solo para verificar las RT..... vive en china, pero cobra sueldo europeo, por eso para el no le supone coste económico, pero la molestia de ir en tiempo libre con el poco que tiene a comprarla era digno de mención....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

El *Me Gusta*  es para el Profesor Chung


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 4, 2019)

aun estas activo daniel.more?? tengo una duda que me puedes aclarar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2019)

*Daniel.more  ---> *Última visita May 21, 2018


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 5, 2019)

Que quiere decir4 que no hay mas preguntas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

Quiere decir que desde esa fecha no entra al Foro . . .


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 5, 2019)

Ah OK. Igual en mis tiempos libres le reparo cosas a amigos y vecinos. Concretamente tengo una cocina de induccion que no oscila (es de mi madre), pense que con la lectura de este post podria haber encontrado la solucion, pero ambas NTC dan valores altos de resistencia (medi unas de cocina similar) y me da en placa el mismo valor, asi que asumo que no es el problema. Enciende, responde a las ordenes, reconoce que no hay olla, enciende el fan, en fin todo menos calentar..no oscila, ya le puse los IGBT nuevos porque los anteriores enstaban dañados nada. En la placa estan los 15 volt regulados que finalmente alimentan  los gate de los transistores, nada. Los condensadores del tanque oscilante estan bien. Ya me queda pensar que un IC (ATMEGA88) que manda señal a las bases de unos pequeños transistores  que a su vez polarizan otros IC (optoacoplador) que envia señal a los gate no esta oscilando. Este MEGA hace mas funciones, que si las hace porque alimenta la placa de control que si trabaja como ya expliqué, En fin estoy varado, y no me gusta rendirme asi de facil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

Si el microcontrolador Atmega controla directamente al IGBT y éste al ponerse en corto lo dañó , vas frito.

¿ Origen de los IGBT (hay mas falsificados que originales ) ?


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 5, 2019)

El origen Amazon...pudieran ser ellos, pero medido dan bien. Y el Atmega no los controla directamente, como le explique, polarizan los transistores (imagino que uno a la vez segun frecuencia de escilacion) que a la vez energizan dos opto (TLP 350) y de ahi a los gate a traves de unas resistencias. Entiendo que es dificil desde aqui, pero siempre es bueno intercambiar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

Ah ok  y que señal hay a la salida del Atmega y luego a la salida de los dos pequeños transistores ?


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 5, 2019)

ahhh he  ahi el problema, no tengo osciloscopio. Esas senàles deben ser de alta frecuencia, y obviamente no las puedo medir. Estoy tratando de entender como trabaja el Atmega, para quizas identificar si esta oscilando o no


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

Quizás un osciloscopio hecho con la placa de sonido del ordenador . . .

Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: osciloscopio pc


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 5, 2019)

He oido sobre eso, me das los detalles?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

Se puede construir un osciloscopio de hasta solo unos 20 kHz . . . ese es el límite


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 5, 2019)

es interesante pero no creo que sirva para el caso, la oscilacion debe ser mayor de 20 khz, por debajo de este valor ya es audible tengo entendido y es por eso que las fuentes conmutadas o este tipo de aplicacion oscilan a frecuencias superiores, pero igual me gustaria tener la posibilidad si es confiable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2019)

Fijate si podés construirte un divisor por 10 con integrados y llevarlo a audible + parlante o + osciloscopio PC

diagramas divisores digitales por 10 - Google Search


----------



## humbe7691 (Dic 5, 2019)

Vere Gracias


----------



## juan velasco (Mar 23, 2020)

Si alguien me puede ayudar con plano electrónico para fuente de poder TP-s2e-02/04 de cocina de induccion MIDEA.  
Adjunto foto.


----------

